# BBC British History Lies



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

Okay, it's mainstream, but you cant say it's not right up our alley!
Lies and fabrications, skullduggery and history written by the winners.
No star forts, but plenty of star power.
The scintillating PTB tell all!
JWW





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-11-10 18:23:57Reaction Score: 0


what do you think?  The more we poke into things and out them the more they have to back peddle!


----------

